# CoC - Chaosium - Secrets of the Middle East [Recruting]



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2008)

This is a discussion for those who are interested to run a PbP campaign in the world of Call of Cthulhu under the rules of Chasium. I’ve the 5.6 edition.
Era - 1930.
Place - London -> middle east.

- Online character generator - LINK

- CoC quick start guide by chaosium - LINK

- House rules: Chaosium.

- Abilities: 2d6+6 for all abilities. EDU roll is 3d6+3.

- Stats scores can be determined using invisiblecastle dice roller.
To prevent low scores use the following method:
EDU (Education) roll: 3d6+3 remains
All other abilities: 2d6+6 instead of 3d6.
Sanity and Luck are equal to Power score X 5
Idea is Int score X 5
Know is Education X 5
There are Occupation skills and Non Occupation skills:
EDU X 20 for occupation skills
And INT X 10 for non-occupation skills.

- Rolling the dice: The Players will state their actions, the Game keeper
   will choose the appropriate skill and will role the dice.

- Experience check: The keeper will state the checked skill for the
  players, when times to upgrade the skill comes, the players will roll 
  experience using invisible castle. If the 1d100 score is higher then the
  current skill value, the player will roll 1d10 and add the amount to the
  skill. If the character rolls lower then the current skill value, he failed to
  upgrade the skill this time.

- Sanity and Insanity: Try to remain with sanity, for your own sake .
  The current sanity is the maximum sanity in the beginning. Maximum
   sanity can be raised or decreased. But it’s never go above the value of
  (99-Cthulhu mythos skill value.)

- First Aid: if any one got hurt. A successful roll of the first aid skill raise
  1d3 hp. Natural healing is 1d3 per week, and 3d3 using hospital.

- Melee – a character can parry ones per round instead of attacking. If 
  he chooses to attack, he cannot parry.

- A character with 0 magic points or 1 2 HP is unconscious.

I want the party members to know each other. Let’s say friends from college, even high school can be fine, neighborhood is fine also. 
The thrilling of those post WWI years of pre WWII years is a good for background scenario. The World recession and the rising of totalitarian powers in Europe and their influence.
Civil war in China and the war between china and Japan. The world’s tallest building - Empire State Building was built on May 3, 1931 in New York City. Air mail service across the Atlantic Ocean began, Radar was invented, Pluto is found! and more …


----------



## Drowned Hero (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes yes. me! 

*Representing Drowned Hero*





Investigator Name: Jack Paterlan
Occupation: Book Dealer
Colleges, Degrees: none
Birthplace: London, UK.
Mental Disorders: Necrophobia
Sex:M  Age: 40


```
STR: 09    
CON: 15
DEX: 14
SIZ: 12
INT: 16
POW: 15 
APP: 11
EDU: 18

Idea: 80
Know: 90
Luck: 75 
SAN:  75   

Dmg Bonus: +0
Magic: 15
Hit Points: 14
```



Accounting 10% 
Anthropology 1% 
Archaeology 1% 
Astronomy 1% 
Bargain 5% 
Biology 1% 
Chemistry 1% 
Climb 40% 
Conceal 15% 
Credit Rating 15% 
Cthulhu Mythos 0% 
Dodge 26% 
Drive Auto 20% 
Electrical Repair 10% 
**Fast Talk 55% *
First Aid 30% 
Geology 1% 
**Handgun 75% *
**Hide 75% *
**History 35% *
Jump 25% 
Law 5% 
**Library Use 50% *
**Listen 25% *
Locksmith 1% 
Machine Gun 15% 
Martial Arts 1% 
Mechanical Repair 20% 
Medicine 5% 
Natural History 10% 
Navigate 10% 
Occult 5% 
Operate Hvy. Machine 1% 
Own Language: 1% - *English* 
Persuade 15% 
Pharmacy 1% 
Photography 10% 
Physics 1% 
Psychoanalysis 1% 
Psychology 5% 
Ride 5% 
Rifle 25% 
Shotgun 30% 
**Sneak 40% *
**Spot Hidden 50% *
Submachine Gun 15% 
Swim 25% 
Throw 25% 
Track 10% 
Fist/Punch 50% 
Head Butt 10% 
Kick 25% 
Grapple 25% 

_Background:
Jack Paterlan has a antique store in London he has many gadgets and old things, but he specializes in books, and not only books, but the knowledge in them. He bumped into the profession once he robbed such a store in his late teens and found out about a old book worth at least 5 pounds a fortune in his world. Ha has read much since then and managed to become apprentice under George Hudland educated at St Andrews a man with a store as Jack had now.
He has a bedroom above the store and he keeps a shotgun in the desk and a revolver in his bedroom, knowing that he might gett robbed at any time. Age 40.
Recently interested in getting one of the original books of One Thousand and One Nights. Rumors has it that several old handwriten originals was to become auctioned away in Egypt or Israel.

Jack was working on identifying several books as  apart of the University of St Andrews under leadership of Howard Carter in the early 1920's. Where he did good friends being one Fouad Mustafa Nassir a Driver and Body guard and Harrison Harvestrock a jorurnalist covering the results of the investigation being held.


_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 3, 2008)

Any one?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2008)

ping


----------



## Mad Man Lumpy (Nov 9, 2008)

If you are still interested, I'll throw in on this.  Give me a day and I'll have a character up


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 10, 2008)

Mad Man Lumpy said:


> If you are still interested, I'll throw in on this.  Give me a day and I'll have a character up




Great, welcome. Finding CoC players is difficult, every one is interested in D&D.
Waiting for your character... take your time, maybe more will join us


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 15, 2008)

Bump.

And btw Von, you need to update the info of your signature. The ooc in the signature takes me to the old ooc thread.

Hopefully job or morpheus will join


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 19, 2008)

Friendly bump.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 19, 2008)

I wonder where the new guy went?

Well, any one ?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 24, 2008)

hearth attack?


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 26, 2008)

going for that BUMP!


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 26, 2008)

Now I'm definitely interested, but I've never actually played a game using the Chaosium rules, although I own a few of the books, including the big ol' Beyond the Mountains of Madness.

Although I'm an experienced game, I'm inexperienced with these particular rules, so I figured I'd check and see if you were cool with this fact and it was okay to work up a character.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 28, 2008)

Rolls: Abilities (2d6+6=14, 2d6+6=13, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=15, 2d6+6=13, 2d6+6=11, 2d6+6=15) 
Education (3d6+3=13) 







Name: Fouad Mustafa Nassir
Birthplace: Cairo, Egypt
Age: 24
Occupation: Driver/Bodyguard

STR: 14 
CON: 13
DEX: 15
SIZ: 15
INT: 13
POW: 11
APP: 15
EDU: 13

Idea: 65
Know: 65
Luck: 55 
SAN: 55

Dmg Bonus: +1D4
Magic Points: 11
Hit Points: 14

Occupation Skills: (add 13x20=260 pts)
Drive Auto 75
Other Language: English 40
Mechanical Repair 50
Grapple 65
Handgun 50
Ride 25
Spot Hidden 50
Conceal 35

Other skills: (add 13x10=130 pts)
Bargain 60
Navigate 50
Operate Heavy Machinery 15
Fast Talk 25

Own Language: Arabic 65
Dodge: 30

(Drowned Hero mentioned a driver, so here's a driver!)

Photo by Kodak Agfa.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 28, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> Now I'm definitely interested, but I've never actually played a game using the Chaosium rules, although I own a few of the books, including the big ol' Beyond the Mountains of Madness.
> 
> Although I'm an experienced game, I'm inexperienced with these particular rules, so I figured I'd check and see if you were cool with this fact and it was okay to work up a character.






InVinoVeritas said:


> I'll give it a try. Let me just use this space as I create the character...






Im sure thats very ok. Von havent been active the last 3 days so i guess he will very soon give you guys some feedback.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 28, 2008)

Excellent, I welcome new players.
Chaosium rules are much easier and "user-friendly" then D20.
All you need to do is to choose occupation and assign % points to your skills according to the rules. That's all.
You can build a nice background as well.

I remind you all. There is going to be a party to the Middle East.
Choosing proper characters that already connected to each other is important. The party will leave the University college of London. Characters can be past diggers, excavators or professor that were in the middle east or new fresh students, journalists, painters, body guards or what ever you want.
As long you are connected to the University or to one of the NPCs it is OK.
Here is the RG – there is very good information over there about the NPC, some are well known in real life as well.

LINK to the RG


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 28, 2008)

Very good, indeed. I'll get to work immediately, barring any scholastic intrusions, and I'll get something posted for review, ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 30, 2008)

Name: Joshua "Josh" Hilts
Sex: Male
Age: ~30
Birthplace: Sprague River, Oregon
Occupation: Archaeologist, Adventurer

STR: 14
CON: 14
DEX: 14
SIZ: 15
INT: 17
POW: 14
APP: 13
EDU: 14

Idea: 85
Know: 70
Luck: 70
SAN: 70

Dmg Bonus: +1D4
Magic Points: 14
Hit Points: 15

Occupation skills (EDU 14 x 20 = 280)
Anthropology          60%
Archaeology           60%
Geology                 33%
History                   40%
Library Use             50%
Navigate                 40%
Other Language       21% - heirglyphics
Spot Hidden             50%


Non-Occupation Skills (INT 17 x 10 = 170)
Handgun                   50%
Rifle                         50%
Shotgun                   50%
Climb                       50%
Dodge                      37%
Hide                         20%
Jump                        27%
Listen                       27%
Locksmith                  13%
Martial Arts                25%
Sneak                       20%
Swim                        27%
Throw                       27%
Track                        22%

[sblock=Invisible Castle Rolls]
Strength Roll for Chargen (2d6+6=14)
Constitution Roll for Chargen (2d6+6=14)
Dexterity Roll for Chargen (2d6+6=14)
Size Roll for Chargen (2d6+6=15)
Intelligence Roll for Chargen (2d6+6=17)
Power Roll for Chargen (2d6+6=14)
Appearance Roll for Chargen (2d6+6=13)
Education Roll for Chargen (3d6+3=14)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
Born sometime in the late-winter to early spring of 1900, Joshua Hilt grew up in Sprague River country, in southern Oregon, his father was a farmhand and sometime river guide, while his mother was a midwife. The oldest of seven children, Josh enlisted in the United States Marine Crops at the age of seventeen, his parents lied about the year of his birth, and eventually he found his way as a member of the American Expeditionary Force, 2nd Battalion, 5th Marine, during the War. Josh earned varies honors, both as a member of the 2/5 and as an individual Marine, at Belleau Wood and by the end of the Great War he found himself as a Gunnery Sergeant who did not wish to return home.
	Several years after the Great War, Josh found himself attending University College, in London, able to afford the tuition after leveraging his skills as a veteran protecting various expeditions into the Middle and Near East. Although a bit high spirited, Josh was an excellent student and he enjoyed many a lecture by Professor Sir William Matthew Flinders Petrie. In addition to being high spirited, Josh was known to be as roguish as he was smart, which was not always the best of combinations for the young American and his studies.
	It is through these associates and activity, both as a student and veteran, met a wide spectrum of folks, while at UCL and abroad, and has even heard of a new expedition mounting, of which the graduate, now adventurer and archaeologist, would love to find himself part of.
[/sblock]
NOTE: It's a bit hackneyed, but it's a working BG for the moment. I'm open to adjustments, suggestions, and so forth, if/as needed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 1, 2008)

*Friadoc* – Excellent. Just what I needed.

*In Vino* – You took over a retired character. That’s good. From my point of view you can take the same background as the other one took because I already worked on that driver’s BG or you can change it accordingly to fit our story.

[sblock=Background of Nassir]
- born 1891 in Cairo, Egypt.
- 1908 to 1914: Worked as a laborer for Howard Carter at various Egyptian digs. 
- 1914 to 1917: Joined the army of the Ottoman Empire, fighting at Gallipoli and in the defense of Baghdad.
- 1918 to 1923: Returned to work for Howard Carter in Egypt, this time supervising workers, reporting directly to Carter. Involved in the opening of the Tomb of Tutankhamun in 1923.
- 1924 to 1928: After Carter left Egypt, traveled with him to America and the UK to visit various universities and institutions.
- 1929: Employed by University College London as a bodyguard and driver for Howard Carter, along with other responsibilities.
[/sblock]

Please post the characters in the RG - LINK

Leave a post when you are ready to roll.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 1, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *Friadoc* – Excellent. Just what I needed.




Thanks, I aim to please. I'll get the skills hammered out, got a smidge tied up with some projects this weekend, and posted later today. I'm really looking forward to this, as it's a setting and game that I've always wanted to play in, yet never really had the chance. 

Thanks!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 1, 2008)

You making a new IC thread, right?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 2, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> *Friadoc* – Excellent. Just what I needed.
> 
> *In Vino* – You took over a retired character. That’s good. From my point of view you can take the same background as the other one took because I already worked on that driver’s BG or you can change it accordingly to fit our story.
> 
> ...




For continuity's sake, I'll take his background. Would that mean he should have a bit more Egyptology, or will the more action-oriented character work?

In any case, the character's up and ready to go!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 2, 2008)

InVinoVeritas said:


> For continuity's sake, I'll take his background. Would that mean he should have a bit more Egyptology, or will the more action-oriented character work?
> 
> In any case, the character's up and ready to go!




Whatever you want. The BG suits fo my story.
skills and other character stuff is for you to choose only.

DH - Yes, a new one. I will post the link soon.

Thank you all for joining and let us enjoy scare a little bit.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll try to get finished tonight, although it might be tomorrow, if that's okay?

Also, as I'm new to CoC, how are starting purchases and equipment handled? Or is that something else that is handled a bit differently with Coc?

Anyhow, I should be done soon, ASAP.

Thanks, again, for having me on board.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 2, 2008)

LINK to the GAME

Friadoc - 4500$

For those who own the CoC chaosium rulebook you can find investigator creation process on page 34-35. Equipment you can find on page 256-257.
For those who don't tell me and I'll copy the lists.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 2, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Equipment you can find on page 256-257.
> For those who don't tell me and I'll copy the lists.




Yes please.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 2, 2008)

I second the please, too, as I do not have any CoC books with me. Thanks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 2, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm basically finished with my character, although I'm rounding out my equipment list, first, before I post it and I had a question about fire arms. Given the time period, would it be acceptable for Josh to own a Colt 1911 and a Shotgun?

If so, what are the prices for the two items?

Everything else, equipment wise, I've found in the list, save for firearms.

Thanks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry. here is the weapons table.
on the right coulmn you will see the era of each weapon, you are free to choose 1920 weapons to buy.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you, sir. I'll now adjust my sheet and be done.

Thanks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 26, 2008)

DW - The links in your signature to the game is to the old one.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Dec 27, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> DW - The links in your signature to the game is to the old one.




fixt.
Im back home the 5th and then i will complete my equipment list and stuff


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 13, 2009)

Im back. Ill try sort out my equipment ASAP.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 13, 2009)

great!


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 16, 2009)

Didnt find the wealth rules. And do not know how much money i can use.

I made a temp equipment list though.


```
worsted wool dress suit 29.50
chesterfield overcoat 19.95
leather work shoes 4.95
-
cooking kit 8.48
waterproof blanket 1.79
searchlight 5.95
binoculares 28.00
-
handle bag 7.45
-
tool outfit 12.90
rope 50 ft 8.60
crowbar 2.25
-
wrist watch 5.95
playing cards 75 C
-
.45 Revolver 30
amunition: .45 automatic box of 100 (x2) = 17.20
hunting knife 2.65

= 186,37 Dollars
```


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2009)

DH - 6000$ worth of equipment + your personal store.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 18, 2009)

Any extended chaosium equipment list out there? The rule book list aint very large.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope. That is what they have over there.
If you want something special that was invented prior to 1930, just say and I'll try to price it.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 18, 2009)

Are we stuck? 
Jack is a bit angry at the moment thinking the professor has killed 4-5 children and wants to see what he can find at the professors house, while the man is at work at the University. Anyone got another plan?


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry folks, I was massively AFK yesterday, as I had my concealed weapons class yesterday and then I was over in Ashland, having dinner and game with some friends. 

I'll get my feet moving.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Jan 31, 2009)

Away until 2 february 09. Please NPC my character until then.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Feb 6, 2009)

I've been out with work, inability to access the site (I think the upgrades did something) and a bunch of other excuses.

Sorry. I'm back now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 9, 2009)

It's OK. I'm quite busy in Japan right now, trying to find some time for posting so no worry guys ... take your time.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Feb 24, 2009)

InVinoVeritas. its best your character fouad talks to this journalist.
Jack will agree in that we share our chars info to the journalist.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 19, 2009)

DH – I registered to the Play @ Yog Sototh website
And I’m thinking of moving and restarting my CoC game over there – two reasons:

CoC is more suitable to play over there.
Not many players are interested in playing CoC on ENworld and on Yog Sototh players are interested.

I suggest of maybe moving your Fog over Buenos-Ires  to there also.

What is your username over there? My user over there is royya.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Mar 19, 2009)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> What is your username over there? My user over there is royya.




Anatomist is the account.

Buenos Aires game is staying at EnWorld, cant be bothered moving it over.


----------

